# Honey Bees and Beekeeping Workshop (Ithaca, NY)



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

The Finger Lakes Beekeepers Club will offer its annual beekeeping workshop on Saturday, February 11 from 9am to 3pm at the Cayuga Nature Center. Preregistration ends on Friday, February 3. We have basic topics for beginning beekeepers, as well as items of interest for those with a few stings on their hands. You will find full details, and the registration form, on our web site.


*Morning topics:* (subject to speaker availability)
Morning topics are held seminar-style, with a break in between. After the speaker finishes, you will have an opportunity for Q&A.

Honey Bee Basics _or_ Top Bar Hives* (Choose one)
A Year in the Bee Yard_ or_ Money from the Hive* (Choose one)

*Afternoon topics:* (subject to speaker availability)
In the afternoon, you will have a chance to select from two of the following simultaneous breakout sessions. These sessions will be smaller, more hands-on and interactive.

Hands-On Frame Assembly
Introduction to Beekeeping Equipment
Honey Bee Plants of Upstate New York*
Wax Handling*
* notes topics of particular interest to beekeepers with a few stings on their hands​


----------

